# ITU 'List of Ship Radio Stations'



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone have an old copy of the above book, for the years 1987 to 1991. I am looking for the callsign of the Bahamanian flag gas tanker m/v 'Joule'. 

I was R/O on her in 1991 but can't remember her callsign.

Can anybody enlighten me please.

Thanks.


----------

